# Surrogacy question



## Guinness (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi

I just wanted to check that I have understood the laws of surrogacy correctly.

Is it right that one of the intended parents needs to be genetically related to the baby so you can't go through surrogacy using donor sperm and donor (or the surrogate's own) eggs? 

My husband has azoospermia and the quality of my own eggs is questionable, after 8 failed cycles possibly coming up to our 9th we wanted to look into surrogacy but it seems this isn't an option open to us either?

Thanks in advance
Guinness


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Guinness

Just to confirm - though Jess is quite right - to get a parental order (to give you legal parenthood after surrogacy) at least one of you has to be biologically related to the child.  

You could potentially do a donor-surrogacy using adoption law, but you would have to be approved as prospective adopters at the outset (and if you're going to go through all that, you may as well adopt!).

Natalie


----------

